# Looking for Original, ephedra - ephedrine...



## Classic_Rebuild (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello everyone; I'm ramping up to do a complete rebuild/make over and have been preping my supplement regiment supply. One of the things I am having a hard time finding is the original Ephedra or  25 mg - Ephedrine extracts to use in my morning metabolizer.  I'm not completely sure at this point if its still legal to sell on the American markets since I find so much conflicting info online concerning whats available. Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 17, 2012)

Go to your local pharmacy and ask for bronkaid.  It's an asthma medication and it's main ingredient is 25 mgs Ephedrine Sulfate.  Mix it with 200 mgs of caffeine and a baby aspirin 2-3 times a day and watch the fat melt away.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 17, 2012)

^^^This

Ephedrine HCL and Sulfate has very negligible differences - 
*Ephedrine HCl is approximately 82% ephedrine by weight.
Ephedrine sulfate is approximately 77% ephedrine by weight.
25 mg ephedrine HCl = 20.5 mg ephedrine
25 mg ephedrine sulfate = 19.25 mg ephedrine*
Ephedrine Sulfate vs. Ephedrine HCL

Now with that said, the old stuff like Hydroxycut, Xenadrine and Ripped Fuel were BEASTS when it came to fat loss. The closest thing that "research" has shown to be close is Lipodrene. However like MSU recommended, by making your own "homemade" stack, you can manage and manipulate it.


----------



## DeathMetal (Mar 19, 2012)

Canada + Google.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 19, 2012)

DeathMetal said:


> Canada + Google.



Yea, importing a bunch of pills into the US just doesn't sit well with some. I mean, don't they make METH out of ephedrine


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 20, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Go to your local pharmacy and ask for bronkaid.  It's an asthma medication and it's main ingredient is 25 mgs Ephedrine Sulfate.  Mix it with 200 mgs of caffeine and a baby aspirin 2-3 times a day and watch the fat melt away.


This is what I do. Just tell them it's for your meth lab when you have to sign for it...LOL.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 20, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> This is what I do. Just tell them it's for your meth lab when you have to sign for it...LOL.



say it's just for personal use and not mass distribution and they should be cool


----------



## DeathMetal (Mar 20, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Yea, importing a bunch of pills into the US just doesn't sit well with some.



You think those amps are home-grown?   Just sayin'...

Anyway, give it a shot if you wish.  You can only purchase in 8mg tabs, which means you need to take 2 - 3 for a single dose, there's a reason why they sell at 8mg!


----------



## rubberring (Mar 20, 2012)

Classic_Rebuild said:


> Hello everyone; I'm ramping up to do a complete rebuild/make over and have been preping my supplement regiment supply. One of the things I am having a hard time finding is the original Ephedra or  25 mg - Ephedrine extracts to use in my morning metabolizer.  I'm not completely sure at this point if its still legal to sell on the American markets since I find so much conflicting info online concerning whats available. Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!



Check out MP Research Supply.


----------

